# E bike faults Carrera Crossfire



## terrytezzo (6 Feb 2021)

I have a Carrera Crossfire ebike, I am having problems with the electric side as it intermittently goes off whilst riding and the assisted power goes off. Is there a reset button it needs or does it need to go back to Halfords for them to check it over, any held and advice would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Feb 2021)

You are probably looking at a bad/poor connection. Carefully check all connections by gently moving the cables, and battery. Observe to see if display goes out as you do.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2021)

The Crossfire wasn't Carrera's finest hour. The mix and match of components from different sources raised a few issues that simply dont afflict the other models in the range with full Suntour systems. Indeed, on later Crossfarts they went full Suntour and the problems largely ceased.

2 things to check:

The power connector close to the rear wheel - break the connection, give it a squirt of contact cleaner, and reconnect, making double sure its pushed all the way home.

If its the model with the removable display, clean the contacts and ensure the display is fully seated. Ive even heard of some riders putting a big cable tie around the whole thing to stop it wobbling on the mount and breaking the connection.

If they don't do it then take it back.

Good luck.


----------



## terrytezzo (6 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> You are probably looking at a bad/poor connection. Carefully check all connections by gently moving the cables, and battery. Observe to see if display goes out as you do.


Thank you, but the display stats on, as the speedo works


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Feb 2021)

You don;t say how old the bike is or whether you have just bought it - which may be important if it is new

The symptoms you describe COULD be due to the battery having very little charge left in it - which normally happens when you have done some miles (obviously)
If the bike is new then you don;t know how long the battery has been sitting around in a warehouse - they don;t like being left alone and I have seen some that arrive with a battery that is pretty dead. In fact the first Carrera we tried to buy from Halfords had a dead battery and we had to wait for them to get another one in!

SO - if it is new - take it back and do not play with it - they have to fix it for you but if they can see you have been having a go yourself first then they could claim they no longer have to fix it for free - if they want to be awkward - which may not be likely but ......

if it is a few years old they the advise above is a good place to start - also try the bike with another battery if this is possible??? and try charging the battery from another charger - again if possible


----------



## gbb (6 Feb 2021)

It's a very common problem and I'm not sure anyone has really found the answer, Halfords or otherwise.
Mine does it sporadically, sometimes 5 times in quick succession, sometimes just the once, otftennot at all for weeks and weeks.
Halfords replaced the main screen, didnt fix anything.
I've checked and checked the connections, no change.
There is no common battery level when it happens, full, half full, low.

It's a shame, it slightly annoys you with what has otherwise been a very well made bike. I dont really get bothered by it, just slightly irritated.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Feb 2021)

If this is the motor, then inputs and sensor problems would be my first point of attack.

https://issuu.com/srsuntoursst/docs/srs_eb-ti-r-150414-1 

Id look at the sensor on the crank for correct position and connection. 

Im no expert but reading ebike bike forums, speed sensor signals can play havoc with motors cutting out intermittently.


----------



## terrytezzo (6 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> You don;t say how old the bike is or whether you have just bought it - which may be important if it is new
> 
> The symptoms you describe COULD be due to the battery having very little charge left in it - which normally happens when you have done some miles (obviously)
> If the bike is new then you don;t know how long the battery has been sitting around in a warehouse - they don;t like being left alone and I have seen some that arrive with a battery that is pretty dead. In fact the first Carrera we tried to buy from Halfords had a dead battery and we had to wait for them to get another one in!
> ...


I bought the bike back in September 2020 second hand, the person whom owned it had owned it for about 3-6 months and unfortunately passed away. The gauge registered 80% and wouldn’t go below that, seemed to stick at this percentage . I had done 27 miles the previous day and put it straight on charge when I returned home and checked it be for I removed the charger and it said 99% charged. I have done several journeys over the the last few months and everything has been ok. The only thing I had done differently was to wash it.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2021)

Well, they come with a 2 year warranty, take it back if the tips above doesnt resolve it.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, they come with a 2 year warranty, take it back if the tips above doesnt resolve it.



If it has been registered, then he may be able to convince the shop to repair under warranty, but being second hand and possibly no paperwork, it might fall between the cracks, so to speak t


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Feb 2021)

If you have the paperwork from the original sale that would help
If it went wrong after it was washed then, assuming you washed it without the battery attached, that would seem to eliminate the battery. Which is good because they are the expensive bit!

Anyway - good luck - it'll be worth it when you have got it sorted!


----------



## gbb (8 Feb 2021)

I havnt researched it for some time but I wouldn't expect Halfords to have a solution, this has been a niggle with the HESC motor system since it was first released, it's been well discussed in pedelecs and other forums...and I'm not sure they've ever found a fix. Cable connections at the motor, pin connections at the screen, new screens, suspicions about the BMS , battery connections etc etc...the occasional YT video that proclaims theyvee found the fix...but people still get the problem....which infers they didn't solve the problem, it occasionally just goes, not to happen for weeks at a time.
I've been through most of them...nothing seems to sort it.
Dont take it as a negative post, just a realistic one, you never know, they may have actually found something since I last looked a while ago.
As said earlier, it can be mildly annoying but for me personally, no more than that.


----------



## gbb (8 Feb 2021)

If you dont already know, when the motor cuts out, you often dont need to stop, lean down, press the button on the battery itself, then turn on the screen, it will often kick back In while you're still riding. (Subject to conditions (traffic etc) being safe enough to let you do that)
It very often happens when you hit a bump which people take to be a connection problem..problem is if it is...where ? If its internal, that may be why it's been so hard to nail down.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Feb 2021)

To be fair my wife's folder has a HESC system and it works fine

very cheap at the time as there was an offer of £200 off so it was only £650 - but it has turned out to worth while

but it IS a cheap system - so expect corners to have been cut and cheap components to be used

if you pay more for an known brand (my main ebike is a Raleigh) then you could expect better

also - Halfords mechanics can be good - but it does seem to be pot luck - especially with ebikes

but the system seems to be tried and tested - not some new system that may develop Gremlins

so - enjoy it and ride


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2021)

The current model is now HESC+, very solid. 

The problem with a lot of the Carrera faults was the mixing and matching of other brand electronic components with Suntour. It just never worked right. The Vulcan and the Crosfire were thus afflicted.

The bikes with top to toe HESC, and now HESC+, are very robust. Subway E, Vengeance, are well sorted machines.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> The current model is now HESC+, very solid.
> 
> The problem with a lot of the Carrera faults was the mixing and matching of other brand electronic components with Suntour. It just never worked right. The Vulcan and the Crosfire were thus afflicted.
> 
> The bikes with top to toe HESC, and now HESC+, are very robust. Subway E, Vengeance, are well sorted machines.



My old man is looking at the Subway e - looks fine to me, any issues ? He's been thinking about it for a few years. He manages fine down at our caravans in North Wales, but when the wind turns he finds it hard. He manages fine TBH (75 years old) and is no slower than my sister, but fancies the 'bail out' option. He'd ride under his own steam, then in a head wind switch on the assist. For dry weather use the subway looks great (he won't be out in rain). He can do 12 miles plus, but the killer headwinds are a bit of a bugger - they are for us fit folk. The bike won't get hammered. I refurbed my brother's old Emmelle MTB from 25 years ago, and it's still fine for him, if too big.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2021)

Sorry @fossyant I somehow missed this.

No realy issues. It's the most reliable, most sensibly specced of the Carrera ebike range. The online reviews have been universally very positive.


----------



## gbb (27 Feb 2021)

I remember reading or seeing a video perhaps where someone potentially made a fix but heavy duty taping the battery to its holder. The theory was as it hit a bump (a common cause in my case) the battery would momentarily lose connection at the pins, poor design perhaps. Taping the battery would help prevent this.
12 mile ride for me today, no cut outs anyway. I must get some tape and try it.


----------



## bazinblack (4 Oct 2021)

I am having problems with my Carrera vengeance only getting 18 to 20 miles on a full charge. I'm not overweight and cycle on relatively flat road whilst in eco mode


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

If its the version with the 317 battery then 18-20 is in the lower edge of the notmal range that people see.

What year is your Vengeance?


----------



## gbb (5 Oct 2021)

gbb said:


> I remember reading or seeing a video perhaps where someone potentially made a fix but heavy duty taping the battery to its holder. The theory was as it hit a bump (a common cause in my case) the battery would momentarily lose connection at the pins, poor design perhaps. Taping the battery would help prevent this.
> 12 mile ride for me today, no cut outs anyway. I must get some tape and try it.


Bearing in mind mine is the older, larger battery (417ahr perhaps) ...i strapped my battery securely to the holder.....i havnt had one single cutout since .
Silver gaffer tape, two short pieces, job done.


----------



## eeheeheebike (5 Oct 2021)

I had one of the first cross fires, had the same problems.

Halfords had no idea(2018) and ended up getting a whole new bike under warranty, and ended up selling it secondhand.

got the subway e before my current Raleigh motus, the subway was fault free untilI sold it and from whatI hear, still is.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2021)

4400 miles in on my Subway E and its been brill. Im always very mindful of the torque sensor, which is a bit fragile and in a vulnerable spot, but otherwise it gets ridden hard.


----------



## eeheeheebike (6 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> 4400 miles in on my Subway E and its been brill. Im always very mindful of the torque sensor, which is a bit fragile and in a vulnerable spot, but otherwise it gets ridden hard.



I never looked to be honest! Out of interest, where is it?!


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2021)

Underneath the bottom bracket, rear of the chainset. Youd have to try moderately hard, but people do manage to twack them somehow and theyre not terribly robust. Im sure you wouldn't anyway, but avoid dragging them over doorsteps or up high kerbs.


----------

